# Cute and funny dogs video :)



## Audi282 (Nov 14, 2015)

little one wants to bite her ear ... hehe


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That's really cute. The little can really hold his own.


----------



## faiththegolden (Jan 3, 2016)

aww how cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video, your golden and little one are so cute. They certainly have a great time together.


----------

